# San Diego / North County CA - New Campaign - IK/Freeport



## spacemonkey (Jan 20, 2005)

My group is looking for a couple of gamers to join, due mostly to recent moves/military service of prior members.  If you are interested, drop me a line at dnd3eplayer@yahoo.com.  Here are the particulars:

* We meet in Escondido/San Marcos (fairly close to the border, where Nordahl and El Norte meet)
* Games will be on Sundays, from noon to 6 (or thereabouts), every 2 weeks
* Rules system will be dnd3.5 (experienced or new players welcome)
* I allow 3rd party books/rules with DM permission (usually all that is required is a quick look, preferably ahead of time/outside of game time)


We will be starting a new campaign, so this is your chance to get in on the ground floor.  Campaign is to be in the Iron Kingdoms setting (http://ironkingdoms.com) by Privateer Press, using Green Ronin's Freeport mini-setting.  Both settings include primitive firearms and/or mechanika/steamtech, and they will be used (though they won't be the focus of the campaign or extremely common).  I know these are not everyone's cup of tea, so if you really don't like that stuff, please don't apply.  Prior knowledge of the Freeport Trilogy and/or The Witchfire Trilogy is ok, but I would like to be informed as I may or may not be running those adventures.  Here is what I am looking for in new players:

* Punctuality and attendance (this is a must - if you can't stick to a schedule and show once every 2 weeks at the appropriate time, please don't respond.  The occasional missed session is fine - we all have lives to worry about - but I do expect a call/email if someone isn't going to show.)
* Transportation - you need a reliable way to get to game.  Car, bus, carpool with someone else.  I don't care as long as you get there on time and regularly.  See punctuality above.
* Net Access (somewhat moot considering I'm posting this online, but I mean regular access.  I usually utilize a messageboard system on my own site to manage games - xp, character discussion, world info, etc.  You don't need to be on every day, but a few times a week would be preferable.)
* Maturity - I'm not talking about physical age so much as attitude.  Our current members are mostly in their 20's.


I will be holding one or two 'invite sessions' between now and when the new campaign starts (beginning/mid February) including a possible session this Sunday.  These will be informal, one-off adventures in a standard setting (greyhawk, FR or similar) to get together, play a bit, discuss things and generally see if newcomers fit well into the group.  I've found this to be the best method to introduce new players to a group - it eliminates a lot of problems associated with throwing new players into an established group before you know if they will fit in or even like the campaign.

As far as my DMing style goes, I run a fairly story oriented game, with plenty of action to break things up.  I don't pull punches on the enemies, so characters are expected to run if occasionally outmatched (though I always try to give hints if this is the case.)  I know the rules well, but realize that they are not everything in roleplaying.  I reward good RP as well as combat prowess.

I tried to cover most of the bases in this post, but I'm sure I've left out some things.  Feel free to inquire if something was omitted.

-dnd3eplayer@yahoo.com


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 11, 2005)

Things are proceeding well, but we could use another player still.  Email or post if you are in the area and interested.


----------

